# Messages not sent in micromax canvas hd



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jun 2, 2013)

I recently bought a micromax canvas hd. I tried messaging from it using my bsnl sim. The message is not sent. I tried changing the sim to my old mob. and it work fine.Tower is also full. Why doesnt the message go?
 i also tried changing slim card slots.


----------



## Krow (Jun 3, 2013)

May be an SMS centre problem. Update the SMS centre number. Not sure how it is accessed in Canvas HD, but try *#*#4636#*#*


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes SMS centre probe is working now


----------

